
18 Million MORE voter records exposed - ck2
http://www.csoonline.com/article/3018912/security/18-million-targeted-voter-records-exposed-by-database-error.html
======
ck2
This is in additional to the 191 Million exposed last week

[http://reuters.com/article/us-usa-voters-breach-
idUKKBN0UB1E...](http://reuters.com/article/us-usa-voters-breach-
idUKKBN0UB1E020151229)

apparently this is breaking all kinds of laws but no-one is being arrested

